# Final Fantasy VII Rebirth (Remake parte 2)



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2022)

Questa notte, durante l'evento celebrativo del* 25° anniversario di Final Fantasy VII*, è stato annunciato *Final Fantasy VII Rebirth*, *la seconda parte del progetto remake*, in uscita nell'*inverno 2023/2024 per PS5*. Inoltre, sono stati annunciati anche altri giochi (due per mobile, ed *una remastered di Crisis Core, in uscita questa su tutte le piattaforme questo inverno*). Trailer d'annuncio di Final Fantasy VII Rebirth al secondo post.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2022)




----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2022)

Metto qui anche il trailer della remastered di Crisis Core per non aprire un altro 3d.


----------



## Maravich49 (17 Giugno 2022)

Ammazza se la prendono comoda


----------



## Tobi (17 Giugno 2022)

Quindi io che ho giocato la prima parte su Ps4 sarò obbligato a continuare su Ps5. Maledetti


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Quindi io che ho giocato la prima parte su Ps4 sarò obbligato a continuare su Ps5. Maledetti


Tu pensa io che dovrò aspettare il 2025 per giocarlo su PC... FORSE.


----------



## sion (17 Giugno 2022)

ho goduto,lo ammetto


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> ho goduto,lo ammetto


Hai apprezzato il cap 18?


----------



## sion (18 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Hai apprezzato il cap 18?


i cambiamenti all'opera originale ci sono stati,alcuni piaciuti altri MOLTO meno...e con la seconda parte ce ne saranno moooolti di piu'..

ma so gia' che appena arrivero' a cosmo canyon e parte la musica mi sciolgo e via...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Hai apprezzato il cap 18?



Dopo quel finale io skippo a bomba il sequel, a meno che non tornino sui loro passi (cosa che dubito già dal trailer).


----------



## Hellscream (18 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dopo quel finale io skippo a bomba il sequel, a meno che non tornino sui loro passi (cosa che dubito già dal trailer).


Posto che a primo impatto per me è stato lo stesso, ma credo che il trailer sia stato ingannevole, ovviamente in maniera voluta.

Uno legge quelle cose, vede ciò che mostrano a schermo e pensa "cavolo, hanno cambiato tutto", ma in realtà penso quei dialoghi si riferissero alla parte del flashback a Nibelheim, che come saprai fa parte della storia originale. Poi, è ovvio che si prenderanno più libertà rispetto alla parte uno ma non sono così pessimista.

O meglio, non riesco ad esserlo proprio perché la parte 1 è per il 95% PERFETTA, e non per modo di dire, ma tolte giusto le quest secondarie che sono un po' piatte (ma bisogna anche tener conto del contesto), quel gioco fino al cap 18 è *davvero *perfetto. Personalmente sono stato tutto il tempo a dire "ma che sto vedendo, ma che sto giocando", in senso positivo.

Ciò non toglie che il cap 18 sia sbagliato. Non nell'idea, che poteva (e può) anche essere intrigante, ma nella resa, che è ORRENDA.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Posto che a primo impatto per me è stato lo stesso, ma credo che il trailer sia stato ingannevole, ovviamente in maniera voluta.
> 
> *Uno legge quelle cose, vede ciò che mostrano a schermo e pensa "cavolo, hanno cambiato tutto", ma in realtà penso quei dialoghi si riferissero alla parte del flashback a Nibelheim, che come saprai fa parte della storia originale. Poi, è ovvio che si prenderanno più libertà rispetto alla parte uno ma non sono così pessimista.*
> 
> ...



Speriamo!
Concordo che per il 95% è il remake perfetto, poi Nomura si è drogato.
La mia grossa paura è proprio Nomura, che è fissato per queste cavolate narrative e non resisterà alla tentazione di fare delle modifiche. Auspico che le reazioni della gente al capitolo 18 lo tengano a bada...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Giugno 2022)

Ho visto che il remake del primo episodio è uscito su Steam ieri.
Non sono un grande fan della serie Final Fantasy quindi non credo lo prenderò, almeno a prezzo pieno, aspetterò i saldi in caso dovessi cambiare idea.


----------

